# Tadalafil Citrate (aka Vitamin C, aka Cialus)



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 17, 2012)

Who has the best price quality?


----------



## SFW (Jan 17, 2012)

you live in china, what in the fuck?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 17, 2012)

IDK where to get it here and you can't always know if what you're getting is real.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 17, 2012)

Famgd!!!


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah but you can never tell what youre getting is real with chem research sites. only 1 i can say 100% of the time is legit, is chemone. but they aint cheap. the alternative to iffy products would be pharm grade shit, but its costly and the transit to chiner might constitute as assrape.

Most of the time though, i use saney gears aka Jacked N Tan inc. Last 2 batches of his letro were legit but theyre always unsealed and that nigger can be shady. Probably sticks his fingers up his ass and then handles everything. you know how french people are, filthy. The fact he hasnt taken advantage of ur situation and sold you some of his stash @ inflated prices is beyond me. ya'll have a falling out or sum10?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

perc pepsused to be sten


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

but naps is a good one G2G


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> yeah but you can never tell what youre getting is real with chem research sites. only 1 i can say 100% of the time is legit, is chemone. but they aint cheap. the alternative to iffy products would be pharm grade shit, but its costly and the transit to chiner might constitute as assrape.
> 
> Most of the time though, i use saney gears aka Jacked N Tan inc. Last 2 batches of his letro were legit but theyre always unsealed and that nigger can be shady. Probably sticks his fingers up his ass and then handles everything. you know how french people are, filthy. The fact he hasnt taken advantage of ur situation and sold you some of his stash @ inflated prices is beyond me. ya'll have a falling out or sum10?


 Now thats some Big true


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> IDK where to get it here and you can't always know if what you're getting is real.



the DRSEGE aka JEWCHEM can help!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 19, 2012)

No, I aint had no falling out with saney.  I just didn'nt know he was in the bidness.  But, I already ordered from chemone.  I know their shit is g2g, it's just pricey.  But, you get what you pay for. I'm married and faithful to the wifey now, so....even at the price, it'll last a while. lol  As far as the gears, I'll just wait on the heeb.  He's never let me down before.


----------



## freakinhuge (Jan 19, 2012)

15mg of CEM's cia and i'm good to go for 2-3 days.  Love the stuff and won't go anywhere else to get it.


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 19, 2012)

I still have cialis from innovative peptides n it is greatt. Just used yesterday but i had bought it like three years ago so i dunno if they r still around


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 19, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> I still have cialis n it is greatt. Just used yesterday but i had bought it like three years ago


 

LOLZ!  Welcome to married life bro!


----------



## 98dxslpr (Jan 19, 2012)

I have tried RUI's cia at 1ml, it will last a good 3 days, but gives me headache the morning after I take it.  Its pricey but good.   They also have levitra, its cheaper, but haven't tried it yet.  Pricing is high for their products, but product is good.

I have tried GWP's tadalafil (viagra) and it works when needed, but doesn't last as long as the cia.  GWP also has sildenafil (cialis) and sildenafil w/dapoxitine (delays ejaculation).  Haven't tried either of the cia, but a buddy of mine who has tried the sildena w/ dapo says it rocks for all nighters. GWPhas good pricing and gives more per ml.  

Gonna have to run tests on RUI levitra and GWP sildenafil to compare. Hope I helped a bit.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 20, 2012)

I am getting mine from MP Research Supply.  Got the 25mg and will see how it goes tonight.  It always takes a while to kick in for me but it lasts for days.  I like that MP has capsules, I hate the liquids.


----------

